# Changes in Dubai



## Wizard Of Odd (Aug 17, 2010)

As I mentioned on a different post, I left here in 2007 having been here for 5 years or so. I recently had the opportunity to return and, having passed through Dubai a few times I took my employers up on the offer. How things have changed. From the Burj Khalifa district to the Marina and JBR, Emirates Road now goes through Sharjah instead of stopping, the Metro, The Malls - MOE was just opening when i left. Salik - WTF ?
Traffic isn't as bad and rents appear to be about the same as before.
The same faces are in some of the same bars, but now there's a lot more to choose from. 
And beers gone up to silly prices!

All in all, pleased to be back, 3 year contract, let's see what happens.

WoO


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome back.

I think your memory may be playing tricks though as MoE opened at the end of 2005.  And there are still a few bars where the beer is at less than Dhs 25 per pint. 
-


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Wizard Of Odd said:


> As I mentioned on a different post, I left here in 2007 having been here for 5 years or so. I recently had the opportunity to return and, having passed through Dubai a few times I took my employers up on the offer. How things have changed. From the Burj Khalifa district to the Marina and JBR, Emirates Road now goes through Sharjah instead of stopping, the Metro, The Malls - MOE was just opening when i left. Salik - WTF ?
> Traffic isn't as bad and rents appear to be about the same as before.
> The same faces are in some of the same bars, but now there's a lot more to choose from.
> And beers gone up to silly prices!
> ...


Welcome 

Dont know about the beer prices but you will find the rents have gone DOWN about 45% / 50 % ... thank god :cheer2:


----------



## Wizard Of Odd (Aug 17, 2010)

Was it really 2005? I thought it was a few months before I left in Feb 2007, time flies obviously. I don't think rents are that dissimilar to the last time I negotiated in early 2006 though, they certainly don't seem a huge amount cheaper.
Things that haven't changed are the bureaucracy and red tape, if anything I think it's worse now than before but to be fair the queues aren't as long as they were.
It's certainly more expensive than my last posting in Singapore, dirtier and dustier too, the laws seem to have gone crazy too, and, although I don't believe a lot of what is written here, it would appear that the Government is cracking down on certain activities, I wonder if that is because of the greater influence and loan money that Abu Dhabi have been throwing at Dubai?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> And there are still a few bars where the beer is at less than Dhs 25 per pint. -



Where?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You weren't around when the rent prices shot up to crazy, out of this world amounts, so looks like you missed the fun part of 2008/2009! 
I've been here since 1999 and boy have I watched this place change!  Time sure does fly. When I came here:
- The Burj Al Arab hadn't opened yet
- The Emirates Towers were still under construction 
- The World Trade Centre was one of the tallest buildings on Sheikh Zayed Road. -- All the posh people lived in the Golden Sands area behind Burjuman 
- Every place in Dubai was only a 10 minute drive away.
- The Hard Rock Cafe was the only building in that area and didn't even have a proper approach road.
- The Madinat Jumeirah area was just part of a long stretch of beach
- There was no Mall of the Emirates Interchange.
- And of course, there was no Emirates Hills, Montgomery Golf Course, Marina, JBR, etc...it was all just sand dunes!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Where?


Jebel Ali Club is 18 Dhs for a pint. 

Food's not bad too. It's not great either mind you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Where?


Fibbers
Jebel Ali Club
Aussie Legends (at certain times)

I am sure there are more.
-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Jebel Ali Club is 18 Dhs for a pint.
> 
> Food's not bad too. It's not great either mind you.


I was in the Jebel Ali Club for the rugby the other week and it was 25 dhs. 

:confused2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We go to jebel ali as well and its 25 dir from my understanding. Non beer drinks are


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Been a couple of months since I've been in but I'm sure Fibbers is more than 25 AED a pint too.

We need a sticky for Dubai's cheapest pints


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

We were paying Dhs 22 per pint in Fibbers a couple of weeks ago...

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jockeys is 19 before 7, 21 before 10, and 23 after 10.

I wouldn't suggest after 10 though, it gets a bit crazy!


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Where is Jockeys?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

BerndinDubai said:


> Where is Jockeys?


You don't wanna know


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

BerndinDubai said:


> Where is Jockeys?


Ask Andy Capp....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Goodfellas last night, burger and chips plus 3 pints deal - 69 AED 

Nice burger it was too


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

I see a trend appearing..Bur Dubai as the budget beer drinkers souk :clap2:..with strong competition from Deira... I vaguely remember being taken on a bar crawl thru Deira where the cost of a pint never went higher than AED22. Any other contenders for the Dubai Beer Souk?


----------

